# N+1 Today's the day....



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

Provided the current owner's wife doesn't go into labour
Provided it is not a scam to rob me of my hard earned/saved cash
Provided it is in as good nick as the photo's I seen suggest
Provided all the original paperwork is to hand and in order
Provided we can agree a price between £900 and £1000
Provided I don't die of excitement on the way there

I shall agree to purchase, and place a deposit on, a pre-owned Canyon Nerve XC 7.0

(This will be followed by a swift burst of (n-1) x 3 as I get shot of various underused bikes to make room in the shed)


----------



## Cubist (7 Sep 2012)

I nearly PM'd you for an update a yesterday.........


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2012)

I'm all a tingle


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

and and and...

Update please!


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> and and and...
> 
> Update please!


 
patience, he's off getting mugged for his hard earned


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2012)

I'd have taken that Brommie off your paws in an N-1 type arrangement if you hadn't vandalised it with that paint job.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd have taken that Brommie off your paws in an N-1 type arrangement if you hadn't vandalised it with that paint job.


Rhubarb is a keeper.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> patience, he's off getting mugged for his hard earned


after work. leaving at 15:00. In any event I won't take possession until next week as I don't have the liquid assets until then.


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> after work. leaving at 15:00. In any event I won't take possession until next week as I don't have the liquid assets until then.


 
right, misleading OP then, didn't know this was going to be one of those long teaser threads


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> right, *misleading OP then*, didn't know this was going to be one of those long teaser threads


I cannot agree.

Today _is_ the day and ALL the specific conditionalities which pertain are laid out clearly in the OP.


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I cannot agree.
> 
> Today _is_ the day and ALL the specific conditionalities which pertain are laid out clearly in the OP.


 
get stuffed, you're a tease and you know it!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

Bike inspected
Expectations surpassed (I've test ridden bikes in lbs' that were in worse nick, it does look like it has only been ridden twice, on road in the dry as described)
Deposit paid
Balance to be paid next week
& I didn't get mugged, I didn't get mugged last time I tried to buy a second hand bike but the little shoots did try, which explains my convoluted payment methods....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> get stuffed, you're a tease and you know it!!!


LOL!


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2012)

Well ............ have you or haven't you?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Well ............ have you or haven't you?


Collecting it Thursday pm if work, and his wife's impending labour, allows.


----------



## Cubist (12 Sep 2012)

Jeeeeez, talk about drawing it out FFS.


GregCollins said:


> Collecting it Thursday pm if work, and his wife's impending labour, allows.


----------



## Cubist (12 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> I'm all a tingle


Try dropping the nose of the saddle a smidgen.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> Jeeeeez, talk about drawing it out FFS.


Trust me, I hate it when my job, and the near full-term pregnancies of complete strangers, interfere with my hobbies.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2012)

and the selfish sod lives two towns away too, in a place where only the slow trains stop.


----------



## rb58 (12 Sep 2012)

That's not another one of those dirty mountain bike jobbies is it Greg?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2012)

rb58 said:


> That's not another one of those dirty mountain bike jobbies is it Greg?


Certainly not.















It is one of those spotlessly clean mountain bike jobbies.


----------



## VamP (12 Sep 2012)

So is today the day or is tomorrow the day? And if tomorrow is the day, what was yesterday?

Oh ignore me, I'm just jealous :troll:


----------



## Cubist (13 Sep 2012)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2012)

The done is deed.


----------



## Cubist (13 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The done is deed.


That's alright then.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2012)

Grips, flat superstar pedals, tiller sized stem, topeak defender, and too small front rotor have got to go. Along with the seatpost which will be replaced with a dropper post.

Skinny 2.1 Nobby Nic tyres, Avid Elixir 3 brakes, STX shifters and STX front mech all a bit low rent but can all stay for now until they wear out break or become tiresome.

Other than that pretty darned perfick.

Photo's to follow


----------



## Cubist (13 Sep 2012)

What colour are the pedals? Do you want some Deore 595 brakes?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> What colour are the pedals? Do you want some Deore 595 brakes?


The pedals look thusly




A fetching bluey gray which I think is 'gunmetal'

Fancy a swap?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

More pics of the bike, taken by the original owner can be found here on Singletrackworld.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2038921, member: 45"]So, what you selling?[/quote]
Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op Country Explorer Tourer (Disc braked Ali framed one) in Large.
Strida 3.n
90's steel Kona Kilauea SS mtb 19"

at least....


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

Serious bargain you have there Greg.


----------



## MacB (14 Sep 2012)

Very nice Greg and not even a hint of a 'bouncy ride for an old man' 

By the way mate if you want to change the pedals I'd be interested in the superstars


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2039435, member: 45"]You flogging the Defender guards?[/quote]
the back one didn't even make it out of his garage. Front one is available for sure.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> Very nice Greg and not even a hint of a 'bouncy ride for an old man'
> 
> By the way mate if you want to change the pedals I'd be interested in the superstars


They are already off the bike and XT spds on. Make me an offer if Cubist isn't after having them.

I revelling in the fact that the lovely Helen has let me keep 'Charlotte' (as she's been named in honour of previous owners new baby, and someone I knew of the same name who died last week) in the dining room. A line has been drawn at the bedrooms though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> Serious bargain you have there Greg.


Pretty much my view. £900, all the paperwork and associated Canyon bits'n'bobs, spare mech hanger, and it looks like it just came out of the packing case.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> Very nice Greg and* not even a hint of a 'bouncy ride for an old man'*
> 
> By the way mate if you want to change the pedals I'd be interested in the superstars


There ruddy well better be. That's one of the reasons I've bought it!


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Grips, flat superstar pedals, tiller sized stem, topeak defender, and too small front rotor have got to go. Along with the seatpost which will be replaced with a dropper post.
> 
> Skinny 2.1 Nobby Nic tyres, Avid Elixir 3 brakes, STX shifters and STX front mech all a bit low rent but can all stay for now until they wear out break or become tiresome.
> 
> ...


Give me a shout when you get the dropper post. I have some spare hose guides that screw into the plugged threaded holes on the underside of the top tube that you can have.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> Give me a shout when you get the dropper post. I have some spare hose guides that screw into the plugged threaded holes on the underside of the top tube that you can have.


Ordered it last night!

Pedals will be in post at lunchtime, work related mentalism allowing.


----------



## Cubist (17 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Ordered it last night!
> 
> Pedals will be in post at lunchtime, work related mentalism allowing.


Nice. Reverb vom Vaterland perchance?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> Nice. Reverb vom Vaterland perchance?


Yep. Was going to get another gravity dropper off CRC but the saving margin vs reverb on bike-discount.de has evaporated to the square root of bugger all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2012)

New cockpit ordered. Short stem, wider bars, grips, all from on one, along with a new seat collar as a QR seat clamp has no place on a bike with a dropper post. 

Sticking with riser bars rather than Fleegle's for now because I'm a shallow vacuous tart and on-one don't do fleegles in matt black.

Need to find a nice 203/200mm rotor to go up front, may well go Avid G2 to avoid changing the back one too.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2012)

Greg, those pedals arrived yesterday and I picked them up form the sorting office this morning. Thanks, they're lovely. Those hose guides are on their way to you.

Have you ridden the Nerve yet? Can't wait for a report.


----------

